# England-Croatia



## Zdrone (Jul 11, 2018)

Very few people I know watch or are even vaguely aware there is a World Cup going on.  So I have to turn here:

What the hell happend in the England/Croatia game today?  The first half England moved the ball around Croatia in an almost embarrassing fashion. 

After 2 lengthy extra time games, I thought Croatia would be absolutely gassed for this one.

I have been secretly rooting for Croatia since my team was ingloriously outsted from the tournament.  Love how scrappy they are and never seem to give up no matter how bleak things look.

I don’t know how (if) they will match up with France in the final but to make it this far is exciting.


----------



## timbuck (Jul 11, 2018)

Pro soccer players at the highest level should be able to play after a few days rest. 
We ask 14 year olds (even 8 years old actually) to play 3-6 games over 36 hours.  And these kids are eating crap between games and splashing around in a pool that afternoon.  Surely a National Team player on a smart diet with trainers, equipment and a few vitamins can pull it together for another game in 4 days.


----------



## Grace T. (Jul 11, 2018)

England played a long ball game heavily reliant on set plays where a large number of goals in the tournie have been scored on set plays like corners and free kicks. They kept hunting for that fast break that never came with the long balls and more often than not resulted in turnovers.  The coach had bragged his set play style was inspired by the nba nfl. It worked at first because the ref started by calling a tight game but then seemed to stop after England scored. 

Croatia wore England down. The high press was relentless forcing the keeper into increasingly difficult long balls. Their physical play not resulting in yellow cards was punishing. Their running game wore English legs down. Then they scored and England became demoralized.  If englands keeper wasn’t so good the game would have been even more lopsided. If the ref has called the game tighter the result would have been lopsided the other ways and at least one Croat ejected. 

Going forward it seems the Spanish possession for possessions sake game is dead. Teams have adjusted.  The English long ball direct game focused on set plays is a loser too and England wouldn’t have advanced so far but for luck of the bracket and a brilliant goalkeeper.  At least the immediate future is the French and Croatian styles.  In the immediate future possession will remain important but counterattack will also be important and the high press has been proven an effective strategy in breaking down possession and long ball teams.


----------



## timbuck (Jul 11, 2018)

Possess when you have to. Attack when you can.


----------



## Zdrone (Jul 12, 2018)

timbuck said:


> Possess when you have to. Attack when you can.


Someone remind Spain


----------



## Definitelynotanotherref (Jul 12, 2018)

I'm rooting for Croatia. Croatia's playing style reminds me of San Diego Boys Soccer. Not in a bad way. Just take their physicality and use of athleticism and add World class touch and passing and that is Croatia.


----------

